# GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau



## nemetona (10. April 2008)

*GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

Hallo Leute,

Innovatek hat einen netten Wasserkühler für die 9800GX2 im Angebot.
Ich wollte mal wissen, ist der Umbau simpel oder ist mit diversen Problemen zu rechnen, vieleicht haben ja einige von euch schon Erfahrung damit.

MfG, Nemetona


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

Ich würde eher auf das Modell von Aquacomputer warten.
Von der Montage her scheint das auch nicht komplizierter zu sein als zwei Einzelkarten.


----------



## ED101 (10. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

Also ich denke nicht das es kompliziert ist wenn du nicht 2 linke Hände hast


----------



## nemetona (10. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

Ja, der von Aquacomputer ist auch Preiswerter wie der von Innovatek.
Gibt es in Bezug auf Qualität und Leistung da Unterschiede?


----------



## Olstyle (10. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

AQ benutzt Kupfer mit Stahldeckel, Inno dagegen nur Alu mit einem eingelassenen Kupferkern.
Dem nach sollten schon mal Qualität und Leistung auf Seiten von AQ sein.


----------



## welcen (10. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

Ich stelle mir dem Umbau nicht sonderlich komplex vor. Zumal bestimmt eine Gebrauchsanleitung mit Bildchen im Umfang ist.


----------



## der8auer (10. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

Denke nicht dass sich der Zusammenbau sehr von anderen Kühlern unterscheidet. Du musst halt statt einer Karte, zwei auf einem Kühler befestigen


----------



## nemetona (10. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

Was mir jetzt noch unklar ist, welche Art Radiator wie viel Wärmeleistung abführen kann, habe da bei den Herstellern keine Angaben gefunden.


----------



## der8auer (10. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

Jo weils auch auf viele andere Faktoren ankommt wie Lüfter, Raumtemperatur und Durchfluss. Was willst du alles kühlen?


----------



## nemetona (10. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

Den q6600 @ 3,2GHZ, P35 Board Chipsatz & Spannungswandler, GF 9800GX2 und 2 WD Raptor.
Am besten wär alles voll passiv, aber das kann ich bestimmt knicken. oder?


----------



## der8auer (10. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

Möglich ist es mit einem MoRa in horizontaler Lage aber da sind die Temperaturen relativ hoch und dir wird nicht mehr so viel für Overclocking bleiben.

Festplatten würde ich nicht kühlen, das lohnt sich nicht bzw. ist normal gar nicht nötig.

Ein TripleRadiator also 3x120mm mit entsprechenden Lüftern wär das Mindeste was ich für deinen PC emfpehlen würde. Ein MoRa mit ein Lüftern wäre die optimale Lösung für dein System. Die Lüfter würde ich auf 5V laufen lassen, dann hörst du auch überhaupt nichts. http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p1145_Watercool-MO-RA-2-Pro.html


----------



## Ace (11. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

ich würde überhaupt keine X2 kaufen ist rausgeschmissenes Geld


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

wenn die festplatten mitgekühlt (und nicht beheizt) werden sollen, würd ich wenigstens zwei mora (horizontal) einplanen.
sonst nen triple, nicht unbedingt die schlechtesten - festplatten geben halt doch ein klares temperaturlimit vor. (und bei raptoren ist ne dämmbox wohl auch bei aktiver kühlung noch sinnvoll)


----------



## nemetona (11. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

@ ruyven_macaran

Stimmt, die Raptoren sind das einzige was sich bei meinen Rechner akustisch noch bemerkbar macht,  vorallem bei Zugriffen auf jene.
Die Raptoren entwickeln doch ne gewisse Abwärme, daher hab ich es mir verkniffen, sie in eine passive Dämmbox zu stecken, aber soetwas http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p695_Watercool-Silentstar-HD-Dual.html
wär dann ja ok!?!?


----------



## Nickel020 (11. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

Wenn du die Festplatten mitkühlen willst würde ich auch mindestens einen Mora nehmen, und 5+ Lüfter drauf klatschen.
Passiv macht fast nie einen Sinn bei WaKü, da die WaKü Pumpe und besonders die Festplatten immer laut sind als heruntergeregelte Lüfter, außer man dämmt die Pumpe und die Festplatten extrem gut.

Wenn du alles kühlen willst wird es wohl auf 450 oder mehr rauslaufen bei dir, nur so zur Info 

Und ich würde auch auf einen GPU Kühler von entweder Aquacomputer, Watercool oder EK warten.


----------



## nemetona (11. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

Den Mora müsste ich ja aussen auf die Seitenwand schrauben!Oder? Somit hätte ich dann ja Lüfter ausserhalb des Gehäuses!?!? 
Dies wollt ich eigentlich net, es müsste ja auch gehen, wenn ich den Mora auf der Seite Passiv lasse und dazu oben im Gehäuse nen 3x120er Radi!?!?
Diese Kombi sollte doch genug Kühlleistung bringen!?!?


----------



## DuLLi (11. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

bei deinem MB(GA-P35-DS3) kannst du die Spannungswandler nicht kühlern, nur den Chip!


----------



## Nickel020 (11. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

Passiv  bringt der Mora recht wenig. Schon ein paar Lüfter die mit weniger als 500 Umdrehungen laufen verbessern die Kühlleistung drastisch. Und kaum zu hören sind die Lüfter dann auch.
Wenn du allerdings unbedingt die Lüfter nur intern  verbauen willst, kannst du auch einen Thermochill Triple nehmen. Dann würde ich aber die HDs eher nicht mitkühlen, die heizen dann zu sehr das Wasser auf. Eventuell kannst du auch einen kleinen 2. Kreislauf für die HDs mit einem SIngle Radiator integrieren, den du wo anders im gehäuse befestigst.


----------



## nemetona (11. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

Also am besten einen Küklkreislauf für HDD´s und Mainboard an nen 2x120er Radi und einen Kreis für CPU und GPU´s an nen 3x120er radi.
Ist nur die Frage, ob 2 komplette Kreise mit getrennten Pumpen und AGBern, oder eien Kreis mit 2 Radiatoren drin????
Was wär besser, oder spart man da am falschen Ende????


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2008)

*AW: GeForce 9800GX2 Wakü Umbau*

hängt von deinen zielen ab.
die festplatten (die übrigens gar nichts aufheizen - die 10-15w einer raptor mögen für ne festplatte viel sein, aber der rest des kreislaufs merkt da gar nichts davon) benötigen halt ziemlich kaltes wasser, um gekühlt zu werden - bei 30+° im sommer wird der spielraum eng.
cpu und insbesondere gpu haben um längen größere spielräume, die 9800gx2 kannst du bei bedarf auch noch mit 70° warmen wasser stabil halten.
wenn das für dich okay ist, kannst du mit 2 kreisläufen massiv radiatorfläche sparen - die festplatten kriegen nen single, der sie problemlos 5-6° über umgebungstemperatur hält, grafikkarten und cpu bekommen einen "heißen" kreislauf, dessen radiator bei wassertemperaturen 20° über umgebung wesentlich effizienter arbeiten kann. (triple ist bei dem szenario schon ne ultra-silent option)
wenn du dagegen übertackten und somit niedrige temperaturen an allen komponenten haben willst, würde ich einen kreislauf nehmen, macht vieles einfacher und viel radiator (dual-triple für silent wäre n ansatz) brauchst du dann eh.


----------

